# I need a set up!



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm plannin on either gettin up to 3 Leo Geckos, or up to 2 Bearded Dragons just shortly.
Got a big vivarium, just over 3'x2'x1.5', so it should do 

Now, all I need is the heat pads etc.

I was lookin at 888reptile.co.uk for their stuff. 
What should I get? Got bout £90 to burn the now. Was thinkin bout one of those heat rocks instead of a mat, or should I get both? What bout lights? Bedding? My friend with a Beardie says he uses a type of wood chip ofr his.

But aye, all help's appreciated! Wanna get this stuff ASAP!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Noooooooooo! Heat rocks are bad! Unless they've changed their design drastically they can cause some very nasty burns on either lizards or snakes. IMO Stick to mats or bulbs for heat stay well away from heat rocks.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Also mate a 3ft for 2beardies isnt gd idea 3ft is minimum for 1adult, leos 1male 2female group should be ok in that 3ft viv tho.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Go for a mat, and you will need a thermostat with it. The heat rocks are mostly a waste of money. For bedding it depends how old the beardies are, bark chips are fine for adults but if getting babies you're better off sticking to paper towel or newspaper. The viv sounds a wee bit on the small size for 2 beardies but would be ideal for a trio of leos.

The BDs will need a 10% UVB bulb and starter, and a basking spot bulb.. the Leos won't need any specialist lighting if you've got a mat on a stat in there, but you can go for a red bulb to increase the chances of actually seeing them.


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah, ok, cheers! 
In a better tone, my mum just phoned me n said that her friends thinkin bout gettin rid of a Beardy, so I could have one shortly, possibily.

So either way, I'll need a heat mat and a thermostat? What size of mat would go best in my viv? What type of Thermostat should I get aswell? I've seen several types at different prices..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You want the mat to cover one third or so (definitely no more than 1/2) of the viv. Shouldn't cost more than £15. A 100w Mat stat should set you back around £20 and is fine for up to 100w.. even a 48" heat mat is only 60W or so.


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

888 Reptiles | Exo Terra Rainforest Heatwave Mats
Would that one be good for my viv? (slightly over 3foot long, 1.5 foot deep, 2 foot high)

And a thermostat?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You don't want an exo terra heat mat unless you are going for an exo terra tank, they are designed to be stuck onto glass tanks.. I assumed you had a wooden vivarium? Best to go for a microclimate heat mat and either a microclimate or Habistat 100w stat.

This is what I would recommend (and not just because I sell it, any online shop or reptile shop will have it)

Mircoclimate Heat Mats - £0.00 : Reptile Cymru Supplies, Visit our store in Cardiff or buy online

Microclimate Ministat 100 - £19.99 : Reptile Cymru Supplies, Visit our store in Cardiff or buy online


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

Athravan said:


> You don't want an exo terra heat mat unless you are going for an exo terra tank, they are designed to be stuck onto glass tanks.. I assumed you had a wooden vivarium? Best to go for a microclimate heat mat and either a microclimate or Habistat 100w stat.
> 
> This is what I would recommend (and not just because I sell it, any online shop or reptile shop will have it)
> 
> ...


Interestin, I was just lookin at your shop there too :whip:
So, what size of heat pad? 16"x12"? Dunno what size my tank is in "s..

And aye, it is a wooden one. I never knew there was certain types of heater for certain types of vivarium =]


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

HalfOfZero said:


> Ah, ok, cheers!
> In a better tone, my mum just phoned me n said that her friends thinkin bout gettin rid of a Beardy, so I could have one shortly, possibily.
> 
> So either way, I'll need a heat mat and a thermostat? What size of mat would go best in my viv? What type of Thermostat should I get aswell? I've seen several types at different prices..


If you get a bearded dragon you can't use a heat mat, they lay on the floor to sleep generally and end up with burns. Also apparently they see heat in the form of light so you would need a heat bulb + fitting + a dimming thermostat to start. Works out a lot more expensive than a gecko! Plus you have the fact that your viv isn't really big enough for an adult bearded dragon: victory:


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> If you get a bearded dragon you can't use a heat mat, they lay on the floor to sleep generally and end up with burns. Also apparently they see heat in the form of light so you would need a heat bulb + fitting + a dimming thermostat to start. Works out a lot more expensive than a gecko! Plus you have the fact that your viv isn't really big enough for an adult bearded dragon: victory:


*Isn't *big enough? for one single Bearded Dragon? Well, you're the first to tell me this! Everyone here has said it's too small for 2, but easily big enough for 1!!

Anyway, cheers Athraven, just ordered 3 things from your shop  Anythin else I need I'll probably source from fleaBay  



Oh, another thing!
I have a spare blacklight in my house (I have a Ultra Violet tattoo, wanted to see it more often so got myself a big black light!), could it be used inside the viv? The thing is, it's an actual black light UV bulb, not a normal light UV bulb, kindda thing?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They have actually:


DeanThorpe said:


> anything under 4x2x2 is too small for a beardie so it may be a case of a new viv.


And a blacklight will be emitting UVA light, UVB is the one which is needed to promote calcium absorbtion through the generation of vitamin D3 and not give your lizard metabolic bone disease. This is what can happen if your lizard gets MBD:


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

That's like the Steven Hawkins of reptiles!! Good thing I asked ifrst eh? :O


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

HalfOfZero said:


> *Isn't *big enough? for one single Bearded Dragon? Well, you're the first to tell me this! Everyone here has said it's too small for 2, but easily big enough for 1!!
> 
> Anyway, cheers Athraven, just ordered 3 things from your shop  Anythin else I need I'll probably source from fleaBay
> 
> ...


I'm now the third person to tell you - 4' x 2' viv for an adult beardie, and the only pair that I would recommend is two females. Beardies are much better on their own.

As far as I know, blacklights may not give out the correct proportions of wavelengths for BDs - for the extra £20 or so, it is well worth it - you've seen the pictures above of what insufficient UV can potentially do.


----------

